# Importing an RV width questions…



## originalian (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello everyone… Has anyone heard of a 1999 Fleetwood Southwind being imported into the UK? I’m thinking of bringing one over from Lazy Days but I think it is over width?

Does anyone have one over here?

Any comments gratefully received!

Cheers,

Ian.


----------

